# 350 royal blue



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I just bought one on e bay didnt which knew received it replaced drum new fingers cleaned it . work great my question is why r some range from 80. To 350.00


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A lot of 350 engines were sold. Seems most now have a lot of playwear. Most 350's at train shows grade VG to VG+. 
The 1948 version in dark blue with wire handrails is more desirable than the 1950 version with a lighter blue paint and cast in handrails. The earliest 1948 350's came with indents in the tender sides where "American Flyer Lines" is stamped. These command a premium if one is a collector.
Finding a Like New condition 1948 350, indented tender, complete with the original wrapper with legible number stamp would be rare. I do not know about $350, but for a collector maybe $200.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Seems to me it is hard to find a 350 that locomotive and tender is not all scratched up. I bought one in the past year. It is the 1948 model with metal handrails. I do not know if it has the indent on tender. I will look when I run across it. Shame they do not have smoke and choo choo. Mine has plenty of paint chips. I have thought I would buy a 354 or 356 to put chassis under my 350 shell and drill a hole for smokestack. The 350 s a cool looking locomotive. They actually came in entry level train sets. Always with freight cars. Being a streamline engine should have come with passenger cars.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

mopac said:


> Seems to me it is hard to find a 350 that locomotive and tender is not all scratched up. I bought one in the past year. It is the 1948 model with metal handrails. I do not know if it has the indent on tender. I will look when I run across it. Shame they do not have smoke and choo choo. Mine has plenty of paint chips. I have thought I would buy a 354 or 356 to put chassis under my 350 shell and drill a hole for smokestack. The 350 s a cool looking locomotive. They actually came in entry level train sets. Always with freight cars. Being a streamline engine should have come with passenger cars.


I did that with my Royal Blue. Also installed a can motor and an electronic e-unit along with a pre-war tender shell. It was my Uncle's locomotive and it was very beat up. Worked out pretty well.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou guys mine has metal hand rails it put a knuckle coupler in mine not bad shape paid 60. Had all the parts soo if i under stand mine is from 1948 to 50 thankyou.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Enjoy your 350. Welcome to forum.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Don't forget the rare 1950 variation with the tender stamped "The Royal Blue" instead of the usual "American Flyer Lines" or just "American Flyer." That one is "nose bleed" money!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

CramdenI found one of those Royal Blue tenders with the "The Royal Blue" stamped on the sides. It was pretty scratched up and still the seller wanted $128 for it. To justify his over the top price for the condition it was in he explained how really rare it was, as if I didn't already know. I didn't even bother making an offer because I saw no way I could repaint it plus he sounded pretty firm on his price. There was also part of the word "Blue" scratched off on one of the sides. Yes I could have bought it, repainted it and re-lettered it with pressure lettering but then what would I have for my $128? A "looks like one"? If I thought I could have bought it for $50, maybe. 
In the collector muscle car world there is a type of car that is called a "tribute" car. A car made to look like the real thing but isn't. That would have been what I would have ended up with that tender. 

Kenny


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Kenny, smart on your part. They are quite rare, but condition is everything on rare items to get top dollar. A restored rare is still only worth a good to very good of an original. For $50-75 I too probably would have bought it and cleaned it up and put in on a shelf.


----------

